# 2006 Altima loose steering and vibrations at high speeds



## luke8521 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm having a small issue with my Altima and hoping someone will help.

Car details:
2006 Altima 2.5 SL Auto
90,000 KM
Properly maintained

Background
Few months ago i set out for a weekend getaway. Shortly after getting on the highway I noticed the alignment was off (car pulled to the left, steering wheel was off center about 1/2 inch to the right). Being pressed for time we did about 1200 KM that weekend and drove fast (over 120 km/h). Did an alignment after the weekend but the problem came back and started getting worse.

Issues (strictly at high speeds, over 130 km/h)
- Car still pulls to the left
- Steering is loose at high speeds and car wanders (a tiny bit) in the driving lane
- There is a vibration in the bottom on the car (not steering wheel), you can feel it if you put your foot down on the floor.
- I'm also noticing more bump steer at city speeds

What was done
- taken to the dealership then another shop
- mechanics refuse to drive the car that fast so everything was done in the shop
- they checked all the front end steering and suspension components (including tie rods, ball joints and bushings)
- all of them claim there is noting wrong with the car and both times had me do an alignment, balancing and tire rotation

The problem is still there and I'm worried that a) it will become unsafe b) or will cost me a fortune when more components wear out. Doing an alignment only fixes the problem for a few days and it always comes back. I've even gotten new tires and check pressure weekly. I'm the primary driver and know how not to mess up the alignment.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Tough one to advise on at a forum level. I guess what I would want to do is see the printouts for each of the alignments that were performed to see if the specs were actually out, as well as what specs. were out. This might help pinpoint one to an area of the car for a more careful inspection. For example, two alignments were performed and when the printouts of the two are compared, the specs are relatively close except for the left front. This would lead me to carefully re-examine the left of the car first, checking the strut, strut mounting, ball joint, tie rods, etc.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The rack/pinion unit may be worn or else needs adjustment; also check the bushings on it.


----------

